# Peptides and Osteoarthritis treatment?



## Bman (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi there I just joined for one reason.  I"m wondering if anyone has any experience with using peptides for Osteoarthritis?  I'm 41 and have it throughout my body and it's very painful.  I hope to prevent any more of the cartilage wearing away.  I won't take any of this as medical advice but would just like some opinions?

I'm currently taking a small dose of impamorelin and have been for a year but I feel my osteoarthritis has gotten slightly worse.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 18, 2018)

Research BPC 157
 I don't have any experience with it but have been seriously considering it for my wrist pain.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 12, 2018)

[h=3]Osteoarthritis Treatment[/h]Osteoarthritis is the most common type of joint disease, affecting more than 20 million individuals in the United states alone. It represents a heterogeneous group of conditions resulting in common histopathologic and radiologic changes. It can be thought of as a degenerative disorder arising from a biochemical breakdown of articular (hyaline cartilage in the synovial joints). However the current view holds that osteoarthritis involves not only the articular cartilage but also the entire joint organ, including the subchondral bone and synovium.
RCT is using proteins, peptides, growth factors and polyphenols that are carrying encoded information to specific type of receptor on membrane a particular type of cell. This creates a series of intercellular reactions. 
The signals pass through the nucleus of the cell until they arrive to the DNA. These signals stimulate the DNA. When this process is complete the RNA reads the new information and creates a functional protein based on the needs of that particular cell. This causes the cell to start functioning normally again.
Polyphenols and Flavonoids, which are a family of Polyphenols, are an addition to the protocol when RCT is treating patients with autoimmune disorders where inflammation is present. Flavonoids can selectively inhibit cell-signals by binding to specific receptors in cell membranes, helping to regulate cell proliferation, inflammation, invasion, metastasis, and activation of apoptosis. 
Regenerative Cellular Therapy’s protocol for Osteoarthritis will strengthen the body’s immune system, as well as provide specific proteins and peptides for muscle, tendon, and bone cells. When the patient’s immune system stops attacking the patient’s body and the cells can begin functioning normally, the muscle tendon and bone are able to start the process of regeneration


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> *Osteoarthritis Treatment*
> 
> Osteoarthritis is the most common type of joint disease, affecting more than 20 million individuals in the United states alone. It represents a heterogeneous group of conditions resulting in common histopathologic and radiologic changes. It can be thought of as a degenerative disorder arising from a biochemical breakdown of articular (hyaline cartilage in the synovial joints). However the current view holds that osteoarthritis involves not only the articular cartilage but also the entire joint organ, including the subchondral bone and synovium.
> RCT is using proteins, peptides, growth factors and polyphenols that are carrying encoded information to specific type of receptor on membrane a particular type of cell. This creates a series of intercellular reactions.
> ...




You are looking to sell SARMS and peptides here. It will not work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> [h=3]Osteoarthritis Treatment[/h]Osteoarthritis is the most common type of joint disease, affecting more than 20 million individuals in the United states alone. It represents a heterogeneous group of conditions resulting in common histopathologic and radiologic changes. It can be thought of as a degenerative disorder arising from a biochemical breakdown of articular (hyaline cartilage in the synovial joints). However the current view holds that osteoarthritis involves not only the articular cartilage but also the entire joint organ, including the subchondral bone and synovium.
> RCT is using proteins, peptides, growth factors and polyphenols that are carrying encoded information to specific type of receptor on membrane a particular type of cell. This creates a series of intercellular reactions.
> The signals pass through the nucleus of the cell until they arrive to the DNA. These signals stimulate the DNA. When this process is complete the RNA reads the new information and creates a functional protein based on the needs of that particular cell. This causes the cell to start functioning normally again.
> Polyphenols and Flavonoids, which are a family of Polyphenols, are an addition to the protocol when RCT is treating patients with autoimmune disorders where inflammation is present. Flavonoids can selectively inhibit cell-signals by binding to specific receptors in cell membranes, helping to regulate cell proliferation, inflammation, invasion, metastasis, and activation of apoptosis.
> Regenerative Cellular Therapy’s protocol for Osteoarthritis will strengthen the body’s immune system, as well as provide specific proteins and peptides for muscle, tendon, and bone cells. When the patient’s immune system stops attacking the patient’s body and the cells can begin functioning normally, the muscle tendon and bone are able to start the process of regeneration



Thank you for this useless copy and paste for which you cite no source for the information. That really helps us determine whether your post has any validity.

Hint: it doesn't and you are a soup sandwich. I hope you get HIV


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thank you for this useless copy and paste for which you cite no source for the information. That really helps us determine whether your post has any validity.
> 
> Hint: it doesn't and you are a soup sandwich. I hope you get HIV



Nah. Instant full-blown AIDS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2018)

ALL

we know a salesman from someone looking for help, knock that shit off or your stay here will be short.  

Bman, 

what else to you do to ale your issue...?? Ipam cant be your only med or thing your taking for it...??

Give us more info on you....

Height, weight, lifting years, any major injuries, etc...??  

95% + of peptides are watered down shit, nothing out there is the real thing.....

Or it if actually is, your getting the tene tinyest amount if it in the whole vial.  Again, if its real, its watered down to the point where it will not do anything.  Peptides use to be okay, but now are just a joke.  

Save your money on real treatments.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> [h=3]Osteoarthritis Treatment[/h]Osteoarthritis is the most common type of joint disease, affecting more than 20 million individuals in the United states alone. It represents a heterogeneous group of conditions resulting in common histopathologic and radiologic changes. It can be thought of as a degenerative disorder arising from a biochemical breakdown of articular (hyaline cartilage in the synovial joints). However the current view holds that osteoarthritis involves not only the articular cartilage but also the entire joint organ, including the subchondral bone and synovium.
> RCT is using proteins, peptides, growth factors and polyphenols that are carrying encoded information to specific type of receptor on membrane a particular type of cell. This creates a series of intercellular reactions.
> The signals pass through the nucleus of the cell until they arrive to the DNA. These signals stimulate the DNA. When this process is complete the RNA reads the new information and creates a functional protein based on the needs of that particular cell. This causes the cell to start functioning normally again.
> Polyphenols and Flavonoids, which are a family of Polyphenols, are an addition to the protocol when RCT is treating patients with autoimmune disorders where inflammation is present. Flavonoids can selectively inhibit cell-signals by binding to specific receptors in cell membranes, helping to regulate cell proliferation, inflammation, invasion, metastasis, and activation of apoptosis.
> Regenerative Cellular Therapy’s protocol for Osteoarthritis will strengthen the body’s immune system, as well as provide specific proteins and peptides for muscle, tendon, and bone cells. When the patient’s immune system stops attacking the patient’s body and the cells can begin functioning normally, the muscle tendon and bone are able to start the process of regeneration



8=====0

Here, have a dick.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 13, 2018)

"I"m wondering if anyone has any experience with using peptides for Osteoarthritis?"
Thats what the guy asked.
Yes I did copy and paste.
I tried to answer his question.
I hope it was at least a lil helpful for him.
Stop being such assholes.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 13, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> "I"m wondering if anyone has any experience with using peptides for Osteoarthritis?"
> Thats what the guy asked.
> Yes I did copy and paste.
> I tried to answer his question.
> ...



So a guy with one post asks a question that you have a self serving answer to? Hmm, I feel like there’s a connection here.... never mind... it’s different usernames.


----------

